# Kansas City HRC, May 26 and 27



## crp66 (May 6, 2009)

The Kansas City Hunting Retriever Club will be hosting our annual hunt test at Smithville Lake on Memorial Day weekend, May 26 and 27. If you are close to the Kansas City area, come by and enjoy our tests. Also plan on staying for our banquet and raffle. We put on a great party and usually have some great prizes for the raffle. The premium will be posted soon on the HRC website and on Hunt Secretary.


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

The same weekend as the grand???


----------



## crp66 (May 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, that's correct. This is how our weekend fell this year. But running in Kansas City has to be more fun than the grand...right?


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry to say i dont think so.... Guess i will have to miss the KC test this year!


----------



## crp66 (May 6, 2009)

I forgot to mention that we are planning on holding two flights of Finished for the first time this year. Hope to see a lot of people there.


----------



## kweller (Apr 29, 2010)

I was just on the HRC website and didn't see the premium. Is the test still scheduled for Memorial Day weekend?


----------



## crp66 (May 6, 2009)

The test is still Memorial Day weekend. Our premium is approved and we are taking entries on Hunt Secretary. Our hunt test headquarters will be at the fire station in Trimble Missouri. Hope to see you there.


----------



## kweller (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok- thanks!


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Is this the Hunt Test or HRC test?


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Never mind, I see it's HRC.... Thanks


----------



## crp66 (May 6, 2009)

If anyone was planning on running finished but was going to wait until the last minute to register...we are cancelling one of the finished flights. So, please register early; we will probably fill up now.


----------



## kdeckels (Sep 12, 2009)

Since we're not ready for the Grand, hope to be there with a Seasoned & Finished dog - well, let's say we're doing that level of work. It will be each dog's 1st entry at those levels.  This HT last year just happened to be the dog in my avatar's 1st Seasoned pass & crossing my fingers he's ready for your Finished test.


----------



## crp66 (May 6, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck. Glad you'll be here. I'll be the guy running around like my head was cut off on Saturday and judging junior on Sunday.


----------



## cwilson (Feb 18, 2011)

Numbers are looking low at the moment. I hope you get the dogs you need!!


----------



## kdeckels (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey Chris, is the fescue waist high again? We don't have anything that talk & thick in the western part of the state to train in.


----------



## crp66 (May 6, 2009)

The grass is indeed tall again this year. Unless the farmers that own the ag lease cut the hay early this year it will be tall. I did scout areas that have shorter grass and if the fields don't get planted, we might be in stubble fields that have shorter weeds/grass. It all depends on what the judges want.


----------



## crp66 (May 6, 2009)

cwilson said:


> Numbers are looking low at the moment. I hope you get the dogs you need!!


I'm pretty sure I met your dad this weekend...very nice guy. My wife and I will try to look you up while you're at the test.


----------



## cwilson (Feb 18, 2011)

crp66 said:


> I'm pretty sure I met your dad this weekend...very nice guy. My wife and I will try to look you up while you're at the test.


Ya...he's ok . I was worried you guys wouldn't get enough dogs and would have to cancel. My wife and I will be at finished all day...hope to see ya.


----------



## GilWlsn (Jan 18, 2008)

Hmmm just ok?


----------



## crp66 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that showed up over Memorial Day weekend to run our test. Even though it was HOT, we had a lot of fun.


----------



## kdeckels (Sep 12, 2009)

crp66 said:


> Thanks to everyone that showed up over Memorial Day weekend to run our test. Even though it was HOT, we had a lot of fun.


Thought your club did a great job. Met up with some friends I'd make last year, Larry reminded me to breath, had a great time! I should have worried less about the tall fescue, & more about the ticks & chiggers, though .


----------



## crp66 (May 6, 2009)

kdeckels said:


> Thought your club did a great job. Met up with some friends I'd make last year, Larry reminded me to breath, had a great time! I should have worried less about the tall fescue, & more about the ticks & chiggers, though .


And the poison ivy! I've got a nice batch o


----------

